# Soy negacionista de la versión oficial del cambio climático y respondo preguntas



## enmanosdequienestamos (9 Ago 2022)

Hola

Pues eso, lo que dice el título.

Soy negacionista del cambio climático y respondo preguntas. Tema serio, o todo lo serio posible que pueda llegar a ser un tema en este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## INE (9 Ago 2022)

¿Te has vacunado de kovit?


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fosforiano (9 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pues eso, lo que dice el título.
> 
> ...



¿Qué papel han jugado los cocolitofóridos en la absorción de CO2?


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (9 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> ¿Te has vacunado de kovit?



No, purasangre.


----------



## INE (9 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> No, purasangre.



Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Ago 2022)

El cambio es la naturaleza de este Universo, negarlo es negar la propia existencia.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (9 Ago 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


>



Es Ivar Giaever (o algo así). Gran científico.


----------



## lapetus (9 Ago 2022)

El cambio puede existir, OP. 
El tema es si es atribuíble al CO2 producido por el hombre y a los pedos de CH4 de las vacas, o son mas bien intereses de los anglos mentirosos.


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Ago 2022)

¿cuanto co2 emitio el volcán de la Palma?


----------



## Enrique cido (9 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pues eso, lo que dice el título.
> 
> ...



¿Como logran hacer el complot de que tantos científicos avalen el calentamiento hueval?

¿Has comparado y leído estudios sobre el tema para formarte una opinión crítica?


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (9 Ago 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> ¿Qué papel han jugado los cocolitofóridos en la absorción de CO2?



No sabía lo que eran y lo he buscado, pero sí conocía el concepto.

Los océanos absorben mucho CO2, sobre todo el plancton y el fitoplancton, así como la masa forestal y el suelo. Dentro de los océanos, desconozco que porcentaje es atribuible a cada uno de los elementos. Aparte, los océanos también emiten co2 a la atmósfera, suponen un instrumento regulador, como si fuera una especie de árbitro. En ocasiones le añaden y en ocasiones le quitan CO2.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (9 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro.



Muchas gracias.



Mabuse dijo:


> El cambio es la naturaleza de este Universo, negarlo es negar la propia existencia.



Sí, bueno más bien me refería a la versión oficial que nos dan del cambio climático.

Cambio climático = cambio en el clima. 

Cambios en el clima ha habido siempre, antes incluso de que apareciésemos en el planeta. La cosa es que, sin apenas pruebas, han establecido que es culpa nuestra (sobre todo de los blancos) cuando no lo es.


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Ago 2022)

¿De quien eres multi? ¿cual es tu cuenta habitual?


----------



## LangostaPaco (9 Ago 2022)

Sabrás tú más que al gore, válgame el señor


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (9 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo la certeza que el cambio climático, si lo hay, que lo puede haber, es simplemente algo de sucesion rítmica a lo largo de la historia, porque ha pasado Un montón de veces.

En la Edad Media ha habido décadas de edad de hielo por así decirlo.

De física y clima sé entre 0 y nada, solo de lo que he leído.


----------



## snoopi (9 Ago 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> ¿Como logran hacer el complot de que tantos científicos avalen el calentamiento hueval?
> 
> ¿Has comparado y leído estudios sobre el tema para formarte una opinión crítica?



1 billon con B de razones para seguir el cuento. Sabes que no va a pasar nada y te llenas los bolsillos.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (9 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> El cambio puede existir, OP.
> El tema es si es atribuíble al CO2 producido por el hombre y a los pedos de CH4 de las vacas, o son mas bien intereses de los anglos mentirosos.



Sí, pero me refería a la versión oficial del cambio climático.

El CO2 no produce aumentos de temperatura. Y el mayor gas de efecto invernadero es el vapor de agua. Es todo una mentira para, entre otras cosas, ir contra los malvados blancos. Porque de los ríos contaminados que hay en Asia, África, China, India... no dicen nada.


----------



## pptronic (9 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> No sabía lo que eran y lo he buscado, pero sí conocía el concepto.
> 
> Los océanos absorben mucho CO2, sobre todo el plancton y el fitoplancton, así como la masa forestal y el suelo. Dentro de los océanos, desconozco que porcentaje es atribuible a cada uno de los elementos. Aparte, los océanos también emiten co2 a la atmósfera, suponen un instrumento regulador, como si fuera una especie de árbitro. En ocasiones le añaden y en ocasiones le quitan CO2.



Y no solo los organismos del océano y aquí viene una de las trampas saduceas de los climacambistas:

*El CO2 es un gas muy, pero que MUY, soluble en agua. Y su solubilidad SE INCREMENTA al disminuir la temperatura del agua y viceversa.*

Ahora imaginad la cantidad de CO2 que puede contener disuelto un océano. Para haceros una idea de lo enormemente soluble que es el CO2 en agua, imaginad el que puede llegar a salir de una simple lata de Coca-cola cuando se agita y ahora, comparad el volumen de esa lata con el del mar.

Ciertamente, esto es un mecanismo más del sistema de regulación del nivel de CO2 atmosférico. Uno de los problemas de todo esto es que el clima es fruto de una serie enorme de procesos, algunos no muy bien conocidos y se trata de, por un proceso absurdo de reducción, achacarlo a los gases de efecto invernadero y más concretamente, a los debidos a la actividad humana.

Pero sigamos con el CO2 y su solubilidad en agua:

Los climacambistas enseñan unas gráficas impecables donde se aprecia una correlación casi perfecta entre la temperatura del planeta y el nivel de CO2 atmosférico en cada momento. Con ellas justifican de forma muy visual que, a mayor aumento de la concentración de CO2 en la atmósfera, más caliente está el planeta. Y a partir de este axioma, te montan toda la religión que hace que el ser humano, como emisor de CO2, nazca con el pecado original que tendrá que purgar a lo largo de su existencia.

Peeero, si has leido la frase en negrita, te darás cuenta de que resulta que el aumento de la concentración de CO2 en la atmósfera NO es la causa del aumento de temperatura, como nos quieren hacer creer, SINO LA CONSECUENCIA.

En efecto, al aumentar el mar su temperatura, libera enormes cantidades de CO2 a la atmósfera porque al calentarse el agua, permite menos CO2 disuelto.

Por este motivo debe cualquier persona cuestionarse de qué va todo esto. Pero hay más. Otros motivos para poner en cuarentena la teoría climática Paco con la que nos machacan los medios son:

Que el sol y sus ciclos al parecer no tienen nada que ver con nuestro clima, apenas se le nombra entre las variables que afectan. Desde luego, los pedos de las vacas son mucho más relevantes, dónde va a parar. Ni las diferencias de inclinación del eje de la tierra, inclinación que es la que determina las estaciones, ni más ni menos y que sufre ligeras variaciones en el tiempo. Tampoco se oye mucho que puedan tener algo que ver, tal vez porque de ellas sea más complicado extraer impuestos.


----------



## tomac (9 Ago 2022)

Eres pro-Putin?


----------



## sky21 (9 Ago 2022)

Yo si te creo hermana


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Ago 2022)

No hay nada que debatir. Desde el momento que se ha impuesto en todos lados, por los mismos, y no hay cabida a voces contrarias es porque es necesariamente falso. FIN.


----------



## R_Madrid (10 Ago 2022)

se dice negacionista del cambio climatico provocado por el hombre

el cambio climatico normal es imparable con ka tecnologia actual


----------



## fayser (10 Ago 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> ¿Como logran hacer el complot de que tantos científicos avalen el calentamiento hueval?



Eso mismo me preguntaba yo, hasta que vi que no hay ningún "complot", simplemente continuismo de una determinada línea que es la que da subvenciones a la investigación, y un nulo interés por revisar cosas que han publicado otros porque eso no da puntos, sólo interesa publicar algo nuevo.

Un ejemplo con el Alzheimer, 20 años después se enteran de que el estudio primigenio estaba amañado y nadie se había molestado en repetir ese experimento, simplemente lo dan por bueno y a otra cosa.









Terremoto en la lucha contra el alzhéimer: la principal hipótesis de la enfermedad se tambalea


Un neurólogo descubre que las imágenes que sostenían la teoría de la beta amiloide habían sido manipuladas por su autor.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Hermericus (10 Ago 2022)

Este año ha hecho mas calor que nunca y mas tiempo


----------



## DOM + (10 Ago 2022)

Cambio hay, ha habido y habrá
Que es producido por el hombre es mentira.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Ago 2022)

negacionismo: los gases de efecto invernadero son los padres (fisica atomica para dummies)


no voy a hablar de si hay cambio climatico o no lo hay, ni de cual es la causa si es que lo hay, voy a exponer como los gases no pueden absorver radiacion termica, ningun gas, y por lo tanto no hay ningun efecto invernadero, ni el CO2, ni el metano, ni el vapor de agua, ni ningun otro gas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mindugi (10 Ago 2022)

Una cosa es el timo climático del globalismo político. Otra muy distinta es la MANIPULACIÓN DEL CLIMA. Desconozco si es posible inducir un cambio climático a escala global (en teoría un volcán puede hacerlo) pero sí estoy seguro que es posible modificar la climatología de ciertas áreas geográficas (lluvia ácida, crear lagos, drenarlos, deforestar...)

¿Cómo influye la deforestación en al retención de calor del terreno y la precipitación?

¿Crees que los vuelos militares tienen objetivos de alterar la meteorología (y el clima a largo plazo)? Siembra de nubes con yoduro de plata, disipación de nubes para inducir sequía prolongada, chemtrails que crean una neblina grisácea ...

¿Ha habido un aumento apreciable de CO2 atmosférico? ¿El CO2 se disuelve en los océanos aumentado la acidez?

¿Qué opinas del HARP? ¿Radares? ¿Puede alterarse el clima mediante ondas electromagéticas?


----------



## fogbugz (10 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Eso mismo me preguntaba yo, hasta que vi que no hay ningún "complot", simplemente continuismo de una determinada línea que es la que da subvenciones a la investigación, y un nulo interés por revisar cosas que han publicado otros porque eso no da puntos, sólo interesa publicar algo nuevo.
> 
> Un ejemplo con el Alzheimer, 20 años después se enteran de que el estudio primigenio estaba amañado y nadie se había molestado en repetir ese experimento, simplemente lo dan por bueno y a otra cosa.
> 
> ...



La biologia es mucho mas corrupta que la fisica, y he sido un insider en ambos campos.

Yo creo que hay evidencia estadistica muy abundante de que cada vez hay eventos climaticos mas extremos (ver cualquier libro de estadistica como Coles 2001 o Embrechts 1997). Ahora bien, si esto es como consecuencia de la intervencion humana o no es mas dificil de determinar (yo creo que si, en los registros fosiles se ve la correlacion entre CO2 y temperatura). Tambien defiendo el derecho a pensar lo contrario, y siempre sospecho de las verdades que no se pueden cuestionar.

El punto sobre eventos extremos no es ninguna tonteria. Muchas civilizaciones clasicas cayeron porque llego una epoca de clima poco favorable sin ser las causantes. Tambien puede ser que exista un cambio climatico antropogenico y, al mismo tiempo, las elites intenten aprovechar la situacion para forzar medidas extremas como se hizo con COVID-19 (fuese o no un escape de laboratorio, yo creo que si lo fue).

Lo que creo que llegados a este punto es dificil de cuestionar es que es insostenible mantener poblaciones como Nigeria (400 millones en 2050) o India (sobre 1600 millones) con recursos finitos. Incluso aqui nos han vendido la falsa necesidad de introducir emigrantes para pagar las "pensiones", que en realidad son un timo piramidal.


----------



## jur2017 (10 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Eso mismo me preguntaba yo, hasta que vi que no hay ningún "complot", simplemente continuismo de una determinada línea que es la que da subvenciones a la investigación, y un nulo interés por revisar cosas que han publicado otros porque eso no da puntos, sólo interesa publicar algo nuevo.
> 
> Un ejemplo con el Alzheimer, 20 años después se enteran de que el estudio primigenio estaba amañado y nadie se había molestado en repetir ese experimento, simplemente lo dan por bueno y a otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Esto sirve para rebatir a los que hablan de consenso científico sobre el cambio climático como para darlo por válido


----------



## polnet (10 Ago 2022)

Tu y cualquiera que se informe un poco


----------



## Persea (10 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pues eso, lo que dice el título.
> 
> ...



¿Por que dicen que hay demasiado CO2 si el CO2 es lo que hace que todo tenga vida?


----------



## daesrd (10 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El cambio es la naturaleza de este Universo, negarlo es negar la propia existencia.



Si es verdad que hay un cambio climático provocado por la industria, las guerras y la ciencia mal entendida . Que lo prueben con datos objetivos, y después que digan quienes han sido los responsables y beneficiarios de tal crimen.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Ago 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Si es verdad que hay un cambio climático provocado por la industria, las guerras y la ciencia mal entendida . Que lo prueben con datos objetivos, y después que digan quienes han sido los responsables y beneficiarios de tal crimen.



Climático no sé, que hay cambios duraderos en entornos concretos, y algunos realmente extensos es innegable.


----------



## Trucha (10 Ago 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> *Yo tengo la certeza* que el cambio climático, si lo hay, que lo puede haber, es simplemente algo de sucesion rítmica a lo largo de la historia, porque ha pasado Un montón de veces.
> 
> En la Edad Media ha habido décadas de edad de hielo por así decirlo.
> 
> *De física y clima sé entre 0 y nada*, solo de lo que he leído.



valgamelseñol


----------



## westmadrid (10 Ago 2022)

pptronic dijo:


> Y no solo los organismos del océano y aquí viene una de las trampas saduceas de los climacambistas:
> 
> *El CO2 es un gas muy, pero que MUY, soluble en agua. Y su solubilidad SE INCREMENTA al disminuir la temperatura del agua y viceversa.*
> 
> Ahora imaginad la cantidad de CO2 que puede contener disuelto un océano. Para haceros una idea de lo enormemente soluble que es el CO2 en agua, imaginad el que puede llegar a salir de una simple lata de Coca-cola cuando se agita y ahora, comparad el volumen de esa lata con el del mar.



Buena intervención. Coincido contigo y eso que no citas otras trampas _saduceas _clásicas, como por ejemplo el 'amasado de los datos', el uso de termómetros afectados por islas de calor a lo bestia, el incluir en los récords estaciones remotas que antes no existían -luego no son comparables-, la estabilidad del régimen de lluvias (llueve lo mismo ahora que hace 30-40-50 agnos en Espana), los 'fallos' estrepitosos de todos los modelos climáticos...

Con todo, hay que preguntarse qué tendría que suceder para que (los que no nos tragamos el CC antropogénico) dejáramos la puerta a creernos un CC natural? Cuál sería tu *clave o línea roja* para cambiar de opinión? 5 veranos, a cual más caliente? Sequía pertinaz de varios agnos? Fenómenos aislados espectaculares? Hay que ser honestos y no marcar las cartas como el enemigo!!


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (10 Ago 2022)

Trucha dijo:


> valgamelseñol



Doxa y Episteme

Deberías de diferenciarlos en el texto 

Logse supongo


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (10 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pues eso, lo que dice el título.
> 
> ...



Si los negacionistas del cambio climático de origen antropogénico pensáis de verdad que la versión oficial es falsa y que ha sido inventada con el fin de manipular a la opinión pública por oscuros intereses, no basta con denunciarlo (aunque también). Igual de importante es ofrecer una explicación alternativa y, eventualmente, una serie de posibles soluciones.

No vale decir "como yo no me creo el cuento de las élites globalistas del NWO, ya me puedo lavar las manos y tirarme al sofá a tocarme los cojones mientras me muero de calor". No. Hay que explicar cuál puede ser el origen del calentamiento y qué se puede hacer para evitarlo.

No vale decir "el calentamiento del agua es el que provoca el aumento de concentración de CO2 en la atmósfera y no al revés", y ya está. Como esto es así, voy a quemar todo el petróleo que quede como si no hubiera un mañana y a tunear chatarras de tercera mano de la forma más extravagante posible para darle miedo al vecino y quedarme con sus latunes.

El mundo, que es tu casa, tienes que defenderlo. Y si no sabes cómo, te buscas la forma. Pero mientras exista la posibilidad de que el CO2 sea causa en vez de consecuencia y no me ofrezcas una alternativa a la versión oficial, no queda más remedio que seguir siendo precavidos e intentar evitar en lo posible expulsar ese gas a la atmósfera.


----------



## jolumamados (10 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que el clima no es algo estático y al igual que otros procesos terrestres, está en constante cambio. Ahora bien, pienso que pueden estar potenciando y acelerando dichos cambios a través de la geoingeniería.


----------



## ¿Qué? (10 Ago 2022)

¿Cual es la mejor marca de papel de aluminio para hacer gorros?


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (10 Ago 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿Cual es la mejor marca de papel de aluminio para hacer gorros?




El Comité de Expertos de la pandemia te dice como hacerte el gorro de aluminio

Eso mientras la inflación sea transitoria que han dicho


----------



## Cefey (10 Ago 2022)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> Si los negacionistas del cambio climático de origen antropogénico pensáis de verdad que la versión oficial es falsa y que ha sido inventada con el fin de manipular a la opinión pública por oscuros intereses, no basta con denunciarlo (aunque también). Igual de importante es ofrecer una explicación alternativa y, eventualmente, una serie de posibles soluciones.
> 
> No vale decir "como yo no me creo el cuento de las élites globalistas del NWO, ya me puedo lavar las manos y tirarme al sofá a tocarme los cojones mientras me muero de calor". No. Hay que explicar cuál puede ser el origen del calentamiento y qué se puede hacer para evitarlo.
> 
> ...



Pues para empezar habría que pensar porqué todos los argumentos basados en los ciclos solares están denostados por la comunidad científica "oficial".

Resulta que la gran bola amarilla que tenemos por estrella y es la responsable de dar calor y que tiene unos ciclos bestiales, los hay de 11, 30, 60 y más años y para los "ejpertosh" eso no afecta al clima terrestre ni a sus temperaturas.

Curioso por lo menos.


Por cierto este año estamos en un pico solar muy potente después de venir de uno de los más suaves de los últimos años.


----------



## iases (10 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pues eso, lo que dice el título.
> 
> ...



Ya tienes el mapa de la tierra plana que te pedí ??


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (10 Ago 2022)

Cefey dijo:


> Pues para empezar habría que pensar porqué todos los argumentos basados en los ciclos solares están denostados por la comunidad científica "oficial".
> 
> Resulta que la gran bola amarilla que tenemos por estrella y es la responsable de dar calor y que tiene unos ciclos bestiales, los hay de 11, 30, 60 y más años y para los "ejpertosh" eso no afecta al clima terrestre ni a sus temperaturas.
> 
> ...








El Watergate climático: la farsa del calentamiento global, al descubierto


Un hacker desvela documentos y correos electrónicos de la elite científica vinculada al Panel Intergubernamental sobre Cambio Climático de la ONU (IPCC). Los calentólogos admiten que manipulan datos, destruyen pruebas, ejercen fuertes presiones para acallar a los científicos escépticos...




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## neutral295 (10 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> No, purasangre.



Ole tus cojones, bienvenido al club. Ahora estos gilipollas de las tvs dicen que te vacunes del mono cuando te salga un grano.


----------



## neutral295 (10 Ago 2022)

No hay cambio climatico porque es verano en España e invierno en Argentina. Para el cambio climático debería haber una inversión de la inclinación de la Tierra respecto a su eje, y eso no se va a dar. Los yanquis no tienen sabiduría para controlar los gravitones, jaja, que se jodan.


----------



## siroco (10 Ago 2022)

El clima está cambiando constantemente, de hecho podría llegar en cualquier momento una nueva mini glaciacion como la de los siglos 16 y 17









La Pequeña Edad de Hielo: por qué en los siglos XVI y XVII se enfrió la Tierra


La última glaciación, denominada Würm, comenzó hace 100.000 años y terminó hace 12.000 años en el período denominado Würm IV, con el que terminó el Pleistoceno Superior tanto en España como en Francia. Posteriormente el mundo ha vivido una serie de etapas climáticas frías en las que la población ha




www.labrujulaverde.com





Lo que hay que hacer es adaptarse en cada momento, ingeniar, tener prevista cualquier situación que se pueda dar, en lugar de tanto lloriquear, tanta concienciación, tanto estudio, y tantas gilipolleces.


----------



## Tronald Drump (10 Ago 2022)

Leed este libro. Aclara muchas cosas sobre el tema.


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (10 Ago 2022)

Cefey dijo:


> Pues para empezar habría que pensar porqué todos los argumentos basados en los ciclos solares están denostados por la comunidad científica "oficial".
> 
> Resulta que la gran bola amarilla que tenemos por estrella y es la responsable de dar calor y que tiene unos ciclos bestiales, los hay de 11, 30, 60 y más años y para los "ejpertosh" eso no afecta al clima terrestre ni a sus temperaturas.
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues en vez de criticar la teoría oficial, combátela con pruebas de esta otra teoría, propón soluciones. Yo qué sé, tal vez sombrillas atmosféricas gigantes. ¿Suena a disparate?. Pues sí, tanto como sonaba en el siglo XIX lo de volar en naves espaciales. Pero lo de quedarse sentado bajo el ventilador, mientras mantienes diálogos de besugos por internet no tiene ningún futuro.


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (10 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pues eso, lo que dice el título.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido "enmanosdequiénestamos" tengo dos preguntas:
¿Fuistes alguna vez calentólogo? ¿Desde cuándo eres negacionista del cambio climático?


----------



## Lain Coubert (10 Ago 2022)

Cefey dijo:


> Pues para empezar habría que pensar porqué todos los argumentos basados en los ciclos solares están denostados por la comunidad científica "oficial".
> 
> Resulta que la gran bola amarilla que tenemos por estrella y es la responsable de dar calor y que tiene unos ciclos bestiales, los hay de 11, 30, 60 y más años y para los "ejpertosh" eso no afecta al clima terrestre ni a sus temperaturas.
> 
> ...



Claro que afectan los ciclos solares en la temperatura de la Tierra, pero es que precisamente desde 1980 la irradiancia solar ha ido disminuyendo, mientras que las temperaturas han ido en aumento.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (10 Ago 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> ¿Como logran hacer el complot de que tantos científicos avalen el calentamiento hueval?
> 
> ¿Has comparado y leído estudios sobre el tema para formarte una opinión crítica?



Ahi le has dado en toda la cocorota, nada mas sencillo que aportar pruebas y conclusiones cientificas a mas de conclusiones sobre vivencias ademas de experiencias sociales y ha ser posible viviendo y conviviendo en esta naturaleza tan devastada y vilipendiada por los hechos y deshechos del ser humano y todo por el solo hecho de poder sacarle el maximo de beneficio y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Cuqui (10 Ago 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Leed este libro. Aclara muchas cosas sobre el tema.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151582



Ya que lo has leido podrias hacer un breve resumen personal para suscitar interes.


----------



## el segador (10 Ago 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> ¿Qué papel han jugado los cocolitofóridos en la absorción de CO2?



Follow The money my friend!!!


----------



## Mdutch (10 Ago 2022)

Ponlo en Twitter en lugar de en burbuja, genio


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (10 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Ya que lo has leido podrias hacer un breve resumen personal para suscitar interes.



Hola Cuqui, ¿cómo lo llevamos hoy?


----------



## Ethan20 (10 Ago 2022)

A ver preguntas teniendo en cuenta que el 95 % de lo científicos profesionales apoyan la version oficial no es de retrasados creerse al otro 5% cuando tu no tendrás ni puta idea del tema?

Te crees especial y más inteligente por ser un puto outsider?

Crees que 95% de los científicos que lo apoyan están comprados?


----------



## Remero (10 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Cambio climático = cambio en el clima.



Al ignore.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hola Cuqui, ¿cómo lo llevamos hoy?



He vuelto a instalarme el RDR2, pero me da pereza el inicio, y no he tocado el GOW desde los primeros diez minutos de partida. Apenas he dormido por quedarme viendo the black phone y esta tarde he quedado y no me apetece una mierda con este calor para hijosdeputa. La vida es sufrimiento hamijo pajarrako.
Me he descargado el libro que ha nombrado el forero a pesar de que se que va a ser un rollazo y una perdida de tiempo.

Y tu? Que nos queda pajarrako? donde estan la felicidad y la diversion? el interes y la voluntad desmedidos? que nos ha pasado, que sera de nosotros?


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> He vuelto a instalarme el RDR2, pero me da pereza el inicio, y no he tocado el GOW desde los primeros diez minutos de partida. Apenas he dormido por quedarme viendo the black phone y esta tarde he quedado y no me apetece una mierda con este calor para hijosdeputa. La vida es sufrimiento hamijo pajarrako.
> Me he descargado el libro que ha nombrado el forero a pesar de que se que va a ser un rollazo y una perdida de tiempo.
> 
> Y tu? Que nos queda pajarrako? donde estan la felicidad y la diversion? el interes y la voluntad desmedidos? que nos ha pasado, que sera de nosotros?



Es un coñazo insoportable el rdr2. Yo tb pensé en instalarmelo de nuevo pero sólo pensar que me tengo que awantar el prólogo de 1 hora... pff pereza máxima. Y el minijuego de pesca... pffff... desinstalado.

Black Phone se deja ver... para pasar el rato y poco más. Lo esperable.

Tampoco he dormido mucho, demasiado calor. Día que no hago BICI a ful, día que no duermo.

Pues a esperar la muerte, a ver si viene pronto. Por que para lo que hay que ver...


----------



## Cuqui (10 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es un coñazo insoportable el rdr2. Yo tb pensé en instalarmelo de nuevo pero sólo pensar que me tengo que awantar el prólogo de 1 hora... pff pereza máxima. Y el minijuego de pesca... pffff... desinstalado.
> 
> Black Phone se deja ver... para pasar el rato y poco más. Lo esperable.
> 
> ...



Deberiamos montar una secta del fin del mundo, al menos estariamos entretenidos. 

Yo me voy a hacer unas sendas en septiembre y llevo meses sin tocar las putas bicis, me da muchisima pereza pedalear hasta las afueras para que luego se me folle la mosca negra. Y lo mismo, sin hacer algo de ejercicio no me encuentro bien.


----------



## moramierda (10 Ago 2022)

lo causa es pijjj oirl , potos sobnormales


----------



## Saturno (10 Ago 2022)

Hermano,yo sí te creo


----------



## Trucha (10 Ago 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Logse supongo



EGB, BUP, COU, Selectividad y Licenciatura.

Retarded supongo.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (10 Ago 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ya tienes el mapa de la tierra plana que te pedí ??




El Gobierno va a crear un comité de expertos


Trucha dijo:


> EGB, BUP, COU, Selectividad y Licenciatura.
> 
> Retarded supongo.



No, crítico 

Actúa como lo que describes arriba, que te camuflas entre las nuevas generaciones iletradas


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿cuanto co2 emitio el volcán de la Palma?



No lo sabía, pero he encontrado esta fuente:









El volcán de La Palma deja de rugir y expulsa más ceniza que lava


El Cumbre Vieja aumenta su tremor volcánico y los niveles de expulsión de dióxido de azufre, pero deja de rugir. Los expertos aseguran que el comportamiento del volcán es, a día de hoy, impredecible.




www.antena3.com







Enrique cido dijo:


> ¿Como logran hacer el complot de que tantos científicos avalen el calentamiento hueval?
> 
> ¿Has comparado y leído estudios sobre el tema para formarte una opinión crítica?



Igual que consiguen que los médicos defiendan la versión oficial de la pandemia o que los científicos no intenten explicar todo tipo de misterios. Mediante subvenciones, premios y la amenaza de no salir en la foto. El que se mueve, no sale en la foto.

He revisado más de cien estudios y he publicado un libro.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ¿De quien eres multi? ¿cual es tu cuenta habitual?



No tengo multi. Lo que pasa que uso más para leer que para escribir.



LangostaPaco dijo:


> Sabrás tú más que al gore, válgame el señor



Ese es un inútil, no hace más que fallar predicciones. Su documental tiene al menos 9 errores.

No se si será una ironía...


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (10 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> No lo sabía, pero he encontrado esta fuente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aquí hay muchos que dicen que el calentamiento es por causa humana y no tienen ni puta de esas ciencias ni son catedráticos o doctores 

Les dices lo contrario y les va a dar un ictus

Cada generación tiene su tanda de gilipollas, pero lo de esta generación es la hostia

Hay gilipollas por un tubo


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Yo tengo la certeza que el cambio climático, si lo hay, que lo puede haber, es simplemente algo de sucesion rítmica a lo largo de la historia, porque ha pasado Un montón de veces.
> 
> En la Edad Media ha habido décadas de edad de hielo por así decirlo.
> 
> De física y clima sé entre 0 y nada, solo de lo que he leído.



Me llama la atención que con todos tus posts sobre economía no sepas nada de esto, pero bueno la humildad habla bien de uno.

Efectivamente el clima es cíclico. El periodo medieval al que haces referencia es la Pequeña Edad de Hielo, que siguió al Óptimo Climático Medieval, que fue una época de más calor que ahora. Igual que el Optimo Romano, o el del Holoceno.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> 1 billon con B de razones para seguir el cuento. Sabes que no va a pasar nada y te llenas los bolsillos.



Te subo la apuesta.

Muchos no tienen ni idea de si pasará algo o no y se llenan los bolsillos igualmente.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

pptronic dijo:


> Y no solo los organismos del océano y aquí viene una de las trampas saduceas de los climacambistas:
> 
> *El CO2 es un gas muy, pero que MUY, soluble en agua. Y su solubilidad SE INCREMENTA al disminuir la temperatura del agua y viceversa.*
> 
> ...



Buen apunte, menos la frase resaltada, ya que ha habido épocas con aumentos de CO2 mientras se estaba en glaciación.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Eres pro-Putin?



No especialmente. Tampoco soy de Zelensky ni de la OTAN ni China.

Al final con todas estas mierdas, la gente que lo pasa mal es la de a pie, en todas partes.


----------



## corolaria (10 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Deberiamos montar una secta del fin del mundo, al menos estariamos entretenidos.
> 
> Yo me voy a hacer unas sendas en septiembre y llevo meses sin tocar las putas bicis, me da muchisima pereza pedalear hasta las afueras para que luego se me folle la mosca negra. Y lo mismo, sin hacer algo de ejercicio no me encuentro bien.




Desde que no le entras y provocas a la jevi, cada día estás más gilipollas.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

sky21 dijo:


> Yo si te creo hermana



Hermano.

No tengo intención de cambiar de sexo.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No hay nada que debatir. Desde el momento que se ha impuesto en todos lados, por los mismos, y no hay cabida a voces contrarias es porque es necesariamente falso. FIN.



Efectivamente, tanto dar la matraca demuestra que algo ocultan. Cuando se necesita tanta propaganda es porque están contando mentiras.



R_Madrid dijo:


> se dice negacionista del cambio climatico provocado por el hombre
> 
> el cambio climatico normal es imparable con ka tecnologia actual



Sí, gracias por el comentario. Ya cambié el título.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Eso mismo me preguntaba yo, hasta que vi que no hay ningún "complot", simplemente continuismo de una determinada línea que es la que da subvenciones a la investigación, y un nulo interés por revisar cosas que han publicado otros porque eso no da puntos, sólo interesa publicar algo nuevo.
> 
> Un ejemplo con el Alzheimer, 20 años después se enteran de que el estudio primigenio estaba amañado y nadie se había molestado en repetir ese experimento, simplemente lo dan por bueno y a otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Exactamente y tantas otras cosas que han ocultado.



Hermericus dijo:


> Este año ha hecho mas calor que nunca y mas tiempo



A qué llamas nunca? Qué periodo de tiempo te refieres? Porque más calor que este año ha habido en muchas ocasiones.


----------



## Trucha (10 Ago 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Actúa como lo que describes arriba, que te camuflas entre las nuevas generaciones iletradas



Voy a ver si me busco un buen gorro plateado para destacar entre la multitud y salir del anonimato.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (10 Ago 2022)

Trucha dijo:


> Voy a ver si me busco un buen gorro plateado para destacar entre la multitud y salir del anonimato.



El.comite de expertos del clima te lo puede dar

Es el mismo.comite de expertos que el del Covid


----------



## Trucha (10 Ago 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El.comite de expertos del clima te lo puede dar
> 
> Es el mismo.comite de expertos que el del Covid



Siempre será mejor hacer caso a alguien que escribe en un foro magufo y conspiranoico de internet. ¡Dónde va a parar!.


----------



## Cefey (10 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Claro que afectan los ciclos solares en la temperatura de la Tierra, pero es que precisamente desde 1980 la irradiancia solar ha ido disminuyendo, mientras que las temperaturas han ido en aumento.



Se tendría que mirar la intensidad y duración del ciclo anterior y tomar en cuenta las inercias.

La tierra es un planeta con una cantidad de agua bestial y las inercias de los océanos duran años (véase los fenómenos del niño y niña). A parte de su núcleo ferroso (si nos fiamos de esto también jajaja).

Las particularidades de este planeta con atmósfera, tanta agua, y con un núcleo todavía tan caliente ofrecen tantas variables y a tan largo plazo, que emperrarse en que 150 años de quema de combustibles son la causa del tan cacareado "cambio climático" es como poco sospechoso.

Que sea un añadido que no existía y todo suma pues vale. Que sea la causa, pues ...


----------



## Hugrakkir (10 Ago 2022)

Ya lo dijo Paca en España no cabe un tonto más


----------



## Alex Cosma (10 Ago 2022)

Aunque el cambio climático fuera verdad, sus efectos son (serían) lentos y a largo plazo.

Los efectos que SÍ son rápidos son los que tienen que ver con recursos naturales, geopolítica, crisis económicas, etc.

Los efectos que estamos viendo, en forma de leyes y medidas ESTATALES son RÁPIDOS.

Pero estos efectos rápidos que sí son HUMANOS, no lo son por el progresismo, el globalismo, la masonería, el club davos... sino porque el SISTEMA, la MODERNIDAD, toca a su fin, cosa lógica por otra parte, porque creer en progreso (siquiera material, "progreso material") infinito es propio de ingenuos o niños.

La ciencia en todas partes está politizada, capitalizada e ideologizada al 200%

De hecho, no existe ciencia no politizada, dado que el ser humano es un sujeto político.

En el mejor de los casos, los científicos investigan según la dirección que les marca su cosmovisión... y dentro de esa cosmovisión, lo político es principal.

Eso en el mejor de los casos, que ni está ni se le espera.

El principal incentivador de la ciencia actual es el sueldo que cobran los científicos... Y quien paga, manda.

Precisamente en España se quejan los científicos de que se les paga poco y hay poco presupuesto para I+D+I; por tanto en otros países donde se les paga más y hay más presupuesto, el ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL que paga a esos científicos interviene más aún en la línea de investigación. Una lógica básica que no entienden los defensores de la supuesta autonomía de la ciencia.

En el pasado a los científicos, que como digo no eran apolíticos precisamente, los quemaban en hogueras por decir ciertas cosas... En el siglo XXI los científicos (en todos los países occidentales) son elevados al altar, casi a la altura de dios (a la vez que niegan a éste).

*En el pasado la política se hacía desde la religión; ahora la política (y la religión) se hacen desde la ciencia*. Todas las medidas que toman los ESTADOS son con BASE CIENTÍFICA (y es verdad; ya sabemos qué tipo de ciencia, pero es ciencia).

Por eso la ciencia está corrupta, porque no puede no estarlo; y cuanto más presupuesto y mejores sueldos, más corrupta será; es de cajón.

¿No se llena la gente la boca con las fantásticas universidades de EEUU o Inglaterra? De dónde creen que sale la ciencia que, por ejemplo, sostiene todo el entramado LGTBI? Sí, hay mucha ciencia ahí, no sólo ideología. O el aborto (demostrado "científicamente" que es inane). O las "energías renovables" que (científicamente demostrado) nos traerán un futuro maravilloso y quasi gratis.

No veréis a ningún ingeniero diseñador de placas solares desmarcarse de dichas afirmaciones de políticos sobre futuros renovables maravillosos... al contrario, los veréis a todos haciéndose fotos con el político y/o gran empresario de turno... a pesar de haber diseñado un artilugio que saben perfectamente que sólo sirve como nuevo modelo de negocio y poco más (y sólo mientras dure ese negocio).

Los científicos e ingenieros no desarrollan nada que no vaya a tener recorrido político o económico o militar, NADA... Y no lo hacen porque cobran un sueldo por no hacerlo. Cobran para eso.

Otra cosa sería una ciencia sin ESTADO y sin GRAN CAPITAL, por tanto una ciencia suficientemente libre, sólo dependiente del carácter de sujeto político individual de cada científico.

Pero repito, todo esto forma parte de las DINÁMICAS DEL PODER y de la LÓGICA DEL PODER. No hace falta que haya "poderes ocultos" o "globalistas" "manejando hilos desde la sombra" para que todo vaya como va, y todo funcione como funciona. Todo funciona así porque así es la lógica del poder, ese PODER que todos veneran, el ESTADO, y su hijo, el CAPITALISMO.

*EL ESTADO CREÓ EL CAPITALISMO*

*Pero dicho todo lo anterior, esto no significa que no pueda ser verdad que la población quede reducida al 10%... eso puede pasar, pero no por el cambio climático, sino porque la MODERNIDAD toca a su fin, y quien tiene el PODER pues lo EJERCE para diseñar el futuro de acuerdo a sus intereses, que es lo lógico; lo que no es lógico es que el pueblo llano, a estas alturas, siga creyendo que los que detentan el poder son o pueden ser "patriotas", o que "miran por el PUEBLO" e infantilismos similares (ingenuidad que en el pasado, con siglos de "progreso" por delante, pues tenía un pase, pero ahora ya no).*

La modernidad y la sociedad de consumo han sido una ANOMALÍA en la historia de la humanidad, pero han sido vendidas el PUEBLO (y el pueblo se lo ha tragado) como PROGRESO (y además para siempre, sin fin).

Todo eso toca a su fin, y lo que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL está preparando (mediante domolición controlada) es una sociedad compuesta por un 10% de clases altas, dirigentes, administrativas, policía y ejército, y un 90% de clase baja de facto esclavizada (la inmigración masiva es por eso y para eso, porque llegan de culturas en las que no existe el concepto de individuo LIBRE que sea el creador, junto a otros individuos libres, de sociedades libres).

Hay dos opciones:

1- Resignarse a lo que viene y/o creer que con tal reforma aquí o allá (izquierda-derecha) todo se soluciona.

2- REVOLUCIÓN INTEGRAL axiológica, de abajo hacia arriba, revolución popular de los valores. Esta opción requiere, obviamente, un cambio de paradigma (que muy pocos están dispuestos a afrontar).

Una revolución para crear una sociedad autogobernada en asambleas soberanas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado (o el menor posible) y pueblo en armas.

El ESTADO, el CAPITALISMO y el TRABAJO ASALARIADO son vectores de tiranía.

Con la OPCIÓN 2 en realidad podría seguir viviendo la mayor parte de los 7.000 millones de personas, pero para eso hace falta destruir el PODER CONCENTRADO (dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL) y todas las creaciones de éste, como por ejemplo, y para empezar, las CIUDADES. La población diseminada de forma racional y humana por todo el territorio, y con mínimo consumo de bienes materiales y con alta creación de bienes inmateriales (por ejemplo el amor, la convivencia, la austeridad, la cooperación entre iguales, servir y no servirse, etc.) podría seguir viviendo sin problemas.

Pero como la opción elegida por casi todo el mundo es la OPCIÓN 1, es decir, esperar que llegue el mesías de turno que nos salve... pues lo que va a suceder es que habrá mucho, mucho, mucho dolor y sufrimiento, y muertes... Y todo ello precisamente por querer tener una vida fácil y cómoda, delegando la totalidad de nuestra existencia en castas de expertos de que deciden por todos.

Eso es lo que hace el 99% de urbanitas derechohabientes bienestarizados que siempre piden que alguien superior a ellos los salve (el ESTADO, el EJÉRCITO, el CAPITALISMO, la RELIGIÓN, el HÉROE X, la MUJER, el HOMOSEXUAL, el NEGRO, etc.) cualquier cosa menos asumir su RESPONSABILIDAD, junto a sus iguales, y no delegar la totalidad de su existencia en castas de expertos (*SUPERIORES*).

Texto de 2011:

_*Mesianismo moderno: La mentalidad mesiánica se saca de quicio en desesperadas búsquedas profanas de un agente futuro proyectado en la política, la ciencia, la historia, creencias neo-espiritualistas, etc. Porque poco importa cómo se llamen y se definan, los inconscientes mesiánicos modernos comparten algo: creer en alguien o algo exterior que llegará en un futuro más o menos próximo. Entre ellos discuten, se critican y se combaten con dureza. Todos esperan.*_

*Los neo-nazis esperan el regreso de su amado Führer y su batalla final. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven partidos de fútbol y pegan palizas a mendigos e indigentes.

Los comunistas esperan el fin del capitalismo y la abolición de las clases sociales. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Consumen, se disfrazan de pordioseros, y nos aburren en las tertulias de bar.

Los transhumanistas esperan “la superación de la condición humana” a través de la tecnología. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Leen revistas de divulgación científica, manosean su e-phone, y se atiborran a pastillas para aplacar su miedo a la muerte.

Los ecologistas esperan que la ciencia ambientalista arroje un modelo de producción “sustentable”. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Se jactan de su santidad ciudadana por ir al trabajo en bicicleta eléctrica, darse duchas de dos minutos y pagar el impuesto revolucionario de lo “ecológicamente correcto”.

Los raeliano-ufológicos esperan que llegue un comandante interestelar y les lleve en su nave espacial. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven películas de Hollywood sobre marcianitos, se ponen gorritos estrafalarios, y visten camisetas con el mensaje “I want to believe”.

Los miembros de los partidos políticos esperan que su partido llegue al gobierno con su mesías negro, su mesías mujer o su mesías gay. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven la tele, leen sus periódicos ideológicos, y opinan sobre nimiedades en sus blogs y redes sociales.

Los new-age esperan la era astrológica de Acuario, la llegada de un meteorito, o el año 2012. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Hablar grandilocuentemente sobre “consciencia” y “evolución” mientras dan la tabarra con las dietas macrobióticas, los cristales de cuarzo y los cuencos tibetanos.*

_*Todos esperan. Todos esperan. Todos esperan.*_* ¿Qué tienen de peculiar estos mesiánicos modernos? Pues que a éstos, además de esperar, les da por hacer el canelo.*


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (10 Ago 2022)

Trucha dijo:


> Siempre será mejor hacer caso a alguien que escribe en un foro magufo y conspiranoico de internet. ¡Dónde va a parar!.



Al menos hablas con alguien 

El comité de expertos del Covid no existía 

Quien es el magufo y cree en nada ?


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

Según parece la actividad volcánica influye en el clima, pero no calienta, sino enfria, como la erupción del volcán Isla Tambora, que provocó el año sin verano.



DOM + dijo:


> Cambio hay, ha habido y habrá
> Que es producido por el hombre es mentira.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Oteador (10 Ago 2022)

Como casi todos aquí, entonces. Ponte cómodo, hombre.


----------



## joser_jr (10 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pues eso, lo que dice el título.
> 
> ...



¿Tienes formación científica relacionada o eres el típico cuñado burbujil que opina tras haberse leído dos blogs de internet?


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

mindugi dijo:


> Una cosa es el timo climático del globalismo político. Otra muy distinta es la MANIPULACIÓN DEL CLIMA. Desconozco si es posible inducir un cambio climático a escala global (en teoría un volcán puede hacerlo) pero sí estoy seguro que es posible modificar la climatología de ciertas áreas geográficas (lluvia ácida, crear lagos, drenarlos, deforestar...)
> 
> ¿Cómo influye la deforestación en al retención de calor del terreno y la precipitación?
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Veo difícil manipular el clima A ESCALA PLANETARIA, pero sí a escala local o regional, vía Haarp. Ahí está la operación Popeye, de la Guerra del Vietnam.

La deforestación es un mito, el mundo se está reforestando.

No se si todos los vuelos militares van enfocado a modificar el clima, pero se puede hacer. No sé qué aviones lo hacen y cuales no.

El CO2 ha aumentado sobre todo desde el año 1945, cuando el mundo se reindustrializa. Pero tenemos 420 ppm aproximadamente. Ha habido épocas donde se ha llegado a más de 1.000, como el Jurásico (más de 2000), el Cámbrico (más de 7.000) y el neoproterozoico (más de 120.000). Sin humanos.

El HAARP modifica el clima no tengo ninguna duda y tecnología que no conocemos.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (10 Ago 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> La biologia es mucho mas corrupta que la fisica, y he sido un insider en ambos campos.
> 
> Yo creo que hay evidencia estadistica muy abundante de que cada vez hay eventos climaticos mas extremos (ver cualquier libro de estadistica como Coles 2001 o Embrechts 1997). Ahora bien, si esto es como consecuencia de la intervencion humana o no es mas dificil de determinar (yo creo que si, en los registros fosiles se ve la correlacion entre CO2 y temperatura). Tambien defiendo el derecho a pensar lo contrario, y siempre sospecho de las verdades que no se pueden cuestionar.
> 
> ...



Lo de los fenómenos climáticos adversos es falso. No hay más ahora que antes. En la Edad Media hubo inundaciones bestiales peores que las actuales, como las de la Magdalena, o las de Bristol, del siglo XVI.

Sequías hubo brutales, como la del siglo IX-X que afectó tan enormemente a la cultura maya.

Los ciclones, el peor de las últimas décadas fue el Bhola, del año 1970. Hace 52 y no se ha repetido ninguno tan fuerte, por suerte.

Tornados desde el Katrina, tampoco y así...

No hay relación entre CO2 y temperaturas: Entre 1945 y 1970 el co2 sube y las temperaturas bajan. En el ordovícico había 15 veces más co2 y estaban en glaciación. El óptimo climático medieval, el eemiense y el holoceno tuvieron temperaturas más altas que las actuales con menos co2.

Respecto a los límites poblaciones no comentaré, tengo alguna opinión pero no los conocimientos para defenderla.


----------



## Zelofan (10 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pues eso, lo que dice el título.
> 
> ...



Hace unos años vi en youtube 2 conferencias de un climatologo retirado, el hombre era mayor aunque deberia de estar recien jubilado, y no consigo volver a encontrar esos videos y no me acuerdo del nombre pero explicaba muy bien los ciclos del clima y ya venia desmintiendo todo esto en los años 80 o 90.

Lo unico que recuerdo es que era vasco, lo digo por si sabes de quien hablo por traer el nombre aqui que quiero volver a ver esa conferencia


----------



## Boker (10 Ago 2022)

El tema es que hay muchos intereses con el cuento del cambio climático.
Y hay un gran lobby detrás para que cambies de coche, instales cargadores, fotovoltaicas... 
"Tú danos el dinero, que ya sabremos nosotros qué hacer con él"


----------



## Kamui (10 Ago 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Hace unos años vi en youtube 2 conferencias de un climatologo retirado, el hombre era mayor aunque deberia de estar recien jubilado, y no consigo volver a encontrar esos videos y no me acuerdo del nombre pero explicaba muy bien los ciclos del clima y ya venia desmintiendo todo esto en los años 80 o 90.
> 
> Lo unico que recuerdo es que era vasco, lo digo por si sabes de quien hablo por traer el nombre aqui que quiero volver a ver esa conferencia



Yo recuerdo uno que vi, que era una tía entrevistando al del tiempo de Canal Sur que se jubilaba.

Le preguntó por lo que pensaba del cambio climático, él que era meteorólogo, y el tío se descojono en su cara.


----------



## Kamui (10 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Lo de los fenómenos climáticos adversos es falso. No hay más ahora que antes. En la Edad Media hubo inundaciones bestiales peores que las actuales, como las de la Magdalena, o las de Bristol, del siglo XVI.
> 
> Sequías hubo brutales, como la del siglo IX-X que afectó tan enormemente a la cultura maya.
> 
> ...



Una cosa que muchas veces me prefunto: cómo se hacía o de donde se sacan referencias para las temperaturas de esos periodos históricos?


----------



## alas97 (10 Ago 2022)

Me too.

a los rojos que nos quieren meter en la miseria con la excusa del cambio climático antropológico, que le pregunten a los camellos que encontraron en el ártico.









Descubren restos fósiles de un camello gigante en el Ártico • Tendencias21


Un equipo de investigación dirigido por el Canadian Museum of Nature ha encontrado restos fósiles de un camello gigante extinto en el Ártico de Canadá. Según los científicos, este es un descubrimiento importante porque proporciona la primera evidencia de la existencia de camellos en la región...




tendencias21.levante-emv.com




.


----------



## 34Pepe (10 Ago 2022)

Me llama la atención que los frentes tormentosos que venían del Atlántico y atravesaban la península de Oeste a Este por su tercio norte: Galicia, cornisa Cantábrica, Pirineos y Mediterráneo ahora al llegar a Galicia se desplazan hacia el Sur, dejando a la península sin agua de lluvias

Al menos así se vé en los mapas que AEMET proporciona a los programas del tiempo de la 1 y otras cadenas

También se vé como el aire que llega al Mediterráneo viene de Marruecos y Argelia, es decir, hace una V al llegar a la península y sube desde Gibraltar....para que se entienda

Esto es así desde hace 1 año o 2....mira...como la sequía...

Tiene relación con las "nubes altas" recién descubiertas por AEMET?









NAUZET MORGADE TIENE ALGO QUE CONTAR ✈️-Euskalnews


Sigue a @euskalnews: https://t.me/euskalnews




euskalnews.tv


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 Ago 2022)

Preguntas ni que pollas, el timo climático es una patraña, punto.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## fayser (11 Ago 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Tambien puede ser que exista un cambio climatico antropogenico y, al mismo tiempo, las elites intenten aprovechar la situacion para forzar medidas extremas como se hizo con COVID-19 (fuese o no un escape de laboratorio, yo creo que si lo fue).



Eso es justo lo que yo pienso, que independientemente de si existe o no el fenómeno, lo que existe sin ningún género de dudas es el interés por aprovecharse de ello con oscuras intenciones.

Lo mismo da tomar más medidas que menos, antes o después, la diferencia va a ser pequeña. Y sin embargo van a toda hostia como si nos fuéramos a morir todos mañana y ellos nos fueran a salvar.

Sirva de ejemplo la vergüenza que estamos viviendo con lo del aire acondicionado a 27 grados, cuando el consumo de electricidad de los aires acondicionados es la décima parte del total, y cambiar el termostato apenas ahorrará un 1% del total, si es que llega. Sin embargo hacen una ley y hablan de ello como si fuera algo crítico, algo que realmente fuera a cambiar la situación.

Y por cierto, que el "cambio climático" es un fenómeno planetario. Importa bien poco lo que yo haga con el aire acondicionado, importa más lo que hagan los chinos con su industria, o los indios.



fogbugz dijo:


> Lo que creo que llegados a este punto es dificil de cuestionar es que es insostenible mantener poblaciones como Nigeria (400 millones en 2050) o India (sobre 1600 millones) con recursos finitos. Incluso aqui nos han vendido la falsa necesidad de introducir emigrantes para pagar las "pensiones", que en realidad son un timo piramidal.



Lo que más me asombra es que quieren erradicar al hombre blanco occidental, que no llegaremos ni a 1.000 millones, mientras hacen todo lo posible para que crezcan sin control los africanos o los indios.


----------



## mindugi (11 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Veo difícil manipular el clima A ESCALA PLANETARIA, pero sí a escala local o regional, vía Haarp. Ahí está la operación Popeye, de la Guerra del Vietnam.
> 
> La deforestación es un mito, el mundo se está reforestando.
> 
> ...



La deforestación es otro timo político muy relacionado con los incendios. Pero eso no quita que la masa forestal retiene humedad favoreciendo precipitaciones. Además influyen sobre el albedo (radiación que refleja). Los árboles son un factor significativo en la ingeniería climática porque influyen directamente sobre el ciclo hidrológico.

Me preocupa que se corten árboles gratuitamente en planes urbanísticos y de instalaciones solares. Lo discutimos en este hilo: España, cada vez más verde por el crecimiento de su masa forestal


----------



## jur2017 (11 Ago 2022)

Kamui dijo:


> Yo recuerdo uno que vi, que era una tía entrevistando al del tiempo de Canal Sur que se jubilaba.
> 
> Le preguntó por lo que pensaba del cambio climático, él que era meteorólogo, y el tío se descojono en su cara.



Julio Marvizón


----------



## Tronald Drump (11 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Ya que lo has leido podrias hacer un breve resumen personal para suscitar interes.



Por supuesto. Muy resumidamente, el autor muestra evidencias de que la última glaciación terminó repentinamente hacia el 9700 a.C. debido a un incremento masivo de la actividad solar que provocó en la Tierra una serie de catástrofes naturales como erupciones volcánicas, terremotos, derretimiento de glaciares (y con ello la inundación de varias áreas del planeta hasta entonces emergidas)…que provocaron un retroceso en el desarrollo sociocultural de la Humanidad, hasta un resurgimiento de la misma hacia el 3500 a.C. y conservando cierto recuerdo de aquel cataclismo en diversas narraciones míticas. También sostiene que un incremento de la actividad solar podría provocar eso mismo de nuevo y acabar con nuestra actual cultura y sociedad, y que la actividad antropogénica sobre la variación climática del planeta es inapreciable cuando el mayor factor de cambios planetarios es, a su parecer, la actividad solar y sus ciclos.


----------



## MaGiVer (11 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> No sabía lo que eran y lo he buscado, pero sí conocía el concepto.
> 
> Los océanos absorben mucho CO2, sobre todo el plancton y el fitoplancton, así como la masa forestal y el suelo. Dentro de los océanos, desconozco que porcentaje es atribuible a cada uno de los elementos. Aparte, los océanos también emiten co2 a la atmósfera, suponen un instrumento regulador, como si fuera una especie de árbitro. En ocasiones le añaden y en ocasiones le quitan CO2.


----------



## josape (11 Ago 2022)

El profesor Carlos Madrid aborda minuciosamente el mito del cambio climático producido por el hombre desde la perspectiva del materialismo filosófico.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (11 Ago 2022)

jur2017 dijo:


> Esto sirve para rebatir a los que hablan de consenso científico sobre el cambio climático como para darlo por válido



E incluso se puede extrapolar a otros temas más allá del cambio climático.



Persea dijo:


> ¿Por que dicen que hay demasiado CO2 si el CO2 es lo que hace que todo tenga vida?



Esencial para la vida, lo necesitan las plantas para sobrevivir, y nosotros sin CO2 entramos en coma y lo necesitamos también para hacer la digestión y la urea.

Porque es una forma de demonizar a los blancos y sus industrias, que contaminamos mucho y somos muy malos. Por eso jamás dicen nada de los ríos más contaminados del mundo, que curiosamente, no hay ninguno occidental en el top 10.

Y para meter impuestos, legislaciones...


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (11 Ago 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Si es verdad que hay un cambio climático provocado por la industria, las guerras y la ciencia mal entendida . Que lo prueben con datos objetivos, y después que digan quienes han sido los responsables y beneficiarios de tal crimen.



Totalmente, es decir, aplicar el "in dubio pro reo" o presunción de inocencia. Si acusan, a presentar pruebas, toca.



Mabuse dijo:


> Climático no sé, que hay cambios duraderos en entornos concretos, y algunos realmente extensos es innegable.



A qué cambios te refieres?


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Un coche eléctrico carga 10 horas por la noche para andar 300 kilómetros, pero ahorrar energía es apagar las luces de los escaparates a las 22:00 y bajar el aire acondicionado y la calefacción. 

Alguien lo entiende ?


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (11 Ago 2022)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> Si los negacionistas del cambio climático de origen antropogénico pensáis de verdad que la versión oficial es falsa y que ha sido inventada con el fin de manipular a la opinión pública por oscuros intereses, no basta con denunciarlo (aunque también). Igual de importante es ofrecer una explicación alternativa y, eventualmente, una serie de posibles soluciones.
> 
> No vale decir "como yo no me creo el cuento de las élites globalistas del NWO, ya me puedo lavar las manos y tirarme al sofá a tocarme los cojones mientras me muero de calor". No. Hay que explicar cuál puede ser el origen del calentamiento y qué se puede hacer para evitarlo.
> 
> ...



El problema es que estas medidas están cada vez afectando más a nuestras vidas y a nuestro progreso. Podemos empezar a sufrir cortes de energía por esta ideología climática que nos han impuesto.

La lógica no es vamos a hacerlo por si acaso. No. La lógica es que si nos acusan a los humanos de ser los culpables, se nos aplique la presunción de inocencia y se aporten las pruebas. Porque lo que está suponiendo no es poca broma, amen de cada vez más tasas e impuestos.

Y por cierto, la posibilidad de que el CO2 modifique las temperaturas no es tal. Ha habido gran cantidad de periodos históricos con más calor y menos co2. Y también con más co2 y menos calor. Son dos variables que no están correlacionadas.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (11 Ago 2022)

jolumamados dijo:


> Yo creo que el clima no es algo estático y al igual que otros procesos terrestres, está en constante cambio. Ahora bien, pienso que pueden estar potenciando y acelerando dichos cambios a través de la geoingeniería.



Totalmente. Siempre cambió, cuando ni siquiera había humanos.



¿Qué? dijo:


> ¿Cual es la mejor marca de papel de aluminio para hacer gorros?



???


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (11 Ago 2022)

Cefey dijo:


> Pues para empezar habría que pensar porqué todos los argumentos basados en los ciclos solares están denostados por la comunidad científica "oficial".
> 
> Resulta que la gran bola amarilla que tenemos por estrella y es la responsable de dar calor y que tiene unos ciclos bestiales, los hay de 11, 30, 60 y más años y para los "ejpertosh" eso no afecta al clima terrestre ni a sus temperaturas.
> 
> ...



Totalmente. Los ciclos de 11 años son bastante estudiados y es especialmente importante el ciclo solar 25 que puede derivar en un mínimo solar en 2030 (mínimo de Gleissberg) que llevaría a un enfriamiento del clima.

Todos los científicos solares están vetados en la oficialidad.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (11 Ago 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ya tienes el mapa de la tierra plana que te pedí ??



Ya te dije que eso era unas puertas más allá, no seas cansino.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (11 Ago 2022)

siroco dijo:


> El clima está cambiando constantemente, de hecho podría llegar en cualquier momento una nueva mini glaciacion como la de los siglos 16 y 17
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, es lo que apuntan astrónomos a que podría llegar con el mínimo solar de Gleissberg en el año 2030, si el mínimo solar se prolonga más de lo que suelen prolongarse en los ciclos de 11 años.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (11 Ago 2022)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> Bienvenido "enmanosdequiénestamos" tengo dos preguntas:
> ¿Fuistes alguna vez calentólogo? ¿Desde cuándo eres negacionista del cambio climático?



Yo me creí la versión oficial cuando era joven hasta que empecé a investigar. Desde hace ya bastantes años. Diría que más de 6 años.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (11 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Claro que afectan los ciclos solares en la temperatura de la Tierra, pero es que precisamente desde 1980 la irradiancia solar ha ido disminuyendo, mientras que las temperaturas han ido en aumento.



Pero el Sol no es el único factor que influye en el cambio, hay otros.



pagesitoalegre dijo:


> Ahi le has dado en toda la cocorota, nada mas sencillo que aportar pruebas y conclusiones cientificas a mas de conclusiones sobre vivencias ademas de experiencias sociales y ha ser posible viviendo y conviviendo en esta naturaleza tan devastada y vilipendiada por los hechos y deshechos del ser humano y todo por el solo hecho de poder sacarle el maximo de beneficio y poco mas.
> Anda que?



Creo que nadie está a favor de la contaminación. ¿Qué tiene que ver eso con el co2?


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (11 Ago 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Follow The money my friend!!!



Sí esa es una de las claves más importantes para ver qué hay detrás de las cosas.



Mdutch dijo:


> Ponlo en Twitter en lugar de en burbuja, genio



No uso esa inmunda red social de censura.


----------



## enmanosdequienestamos (11 Ago 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> A ver preguntas teniendo en cuenta que el 95 % de lo científicos profesionales apoyan la version oficial no es de retrasados creerse al otro 5% cuando tu no tendrás ni puta idea del tema?
> 
> Te crees especial y más inteligente por ser un puto outsider?
> 
> Crees que 95% de los científicos que lo apoyan están comprados?



Lo apoyan o al menos es lo que te dicen. Hay más de 30.000 científicos que opinan lo contrario. No los verás en los medios. Supongo que eso lo verás razonable, que en algo de esta dimension te censuren una parte.

No me creo especial, ni mejor ni peor.

Una parte vive de esto. Es evidente, que si esto se cae, pierden su trabajo, sus ingresos ,sus subvenciones, prestigio, etc...


----------



## Cuqui (11 Ago 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Por supuesto. Muy resumidamente, el autor muestra evidencias de que la última glaciación terminó repentinamente hacia el 9700 a.C. debido a un incremento masivo de la actividad solar que provocó en la Tierra una serie de catástrofes naturales como erupciones volcánicas, terremotos, derretimiento de glaciares (y con ello la inundación de varias áreas del planeta hasta entonces emergidas)…que provocaron un retroceso en el desarrollo sociocultural de la Humanidad, hasta un resurgimiento de la misma hacia el 3500 a.C. y conservando cierto recuerdo de aquel cataclismo en diversas narraciones míticas. También sostiene que un incremento de la actividad solar podría provocar eso mismo de nuevo y acabar con nuestra actual cultura y sociedad, y que la actividad antropogénica sobre la variación climática del planeta es inapreciable cuando el mayor factor de cambios planetarios es, a su parecer, la actividad solar y sus ciclos.



Busco un ensayo que contradiga la nueva religion del cambio climatico pero no se si este seria el ideal. Has leido algo mas al respecto?


----------



## pagesitoalegre (11 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Te subo la apuesta.
> 
> Muchos no tienen ni idea de si pasará algo o no y se llenan los bolsillos igualmente.



A saber que te es mas incoherente no saber muy bien quien es el culpable del cambio climatico o no poder sacarle tajada a los posibles beneficios que le puedan sacar los demas.
Anda que?


----------



## Mabuse (11 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Totalmente, es decir, aplicar el "in dubio pro reo" o presunción de inocencia. Si acusan, a presentar pruebas, toca.
> 
> 
> 
> A qué cambios te refieres?



Por ejemplo lo del mar Aral.


----------



## Persea (11 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> E incluso se puede extrapolar a otros temas más allá del cambio climático.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero tan grande es la distopia que ningun cientifico puede decirlo?


----------



## iases (11 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> Ya te dije que eso era unas puertas más allá, no seas cansino.



Pues a mí me parece que tú eres el candidato ideal, 

Por cierto si tienes un rato también me dices dónde se esconde elvis


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (12 Ago 2022)

enmanosdequienestamos dijo:


> El problema es que estas medidas están cada vez afectando más a nuestras vidas y a nuestro progreso. Podemos empezar a sufrir cortes de energía por esta ideología climática que nos han impuesto.
> 
> La lógica no es vamos a hacerlo por si acaso. No. La lógica es que si nos acusan a los humanos de ser los culpables, se nos aplique la presunción de inocencia y se aporten las pruebas. Porque lo que está suponiendo no es poca broma, amen de cada vez más tasas e impuestos.
> 
> Y por cierto, la posibilidad de que el CO2 modifique las temperaturas no es tal. Ha habido gran cantidad de periodos históricos con más calor y menos co2. Y también con más co2 y menos calor. Son dos variables que no están correlacionadas.



Sí, pero tanto peor pueden ser las consecuencias de un aumento de temperaturas como las medidas que se tomen al respecto. En definitiva, no se sabe qué va a ser peor o mejor, por lo que creo que toda precaución es poca.

En todo caso, creo que la cuestión no es buscar culpables, sino tomar todas las precauciones posibles. Ya sé que es molesto escuchar la 1ª persona del plural de boca de los grandes mandatarios y jerifaltes, pero a eso hay que responderles que ellos son los verdaderos culpables, o al menos tan culpables como el ciudadano medio. Y por mucho que moleste, esa es una cuestión independiente de la de tratar de ser cautos reduciendo las emisiones de GEIs.

En cuanto a la posibilidad de que el CO2 modifique las temperaturas, lo he citado porque lo ha puesto otro forero (también negacionista, por así decirlo) y me ha llamado la atención. Pero se contradice un poco con lo que tu afirmas, lo cual no le resta valor a lo que tu dices, pero sí que le resta valor a la teoría negacionista (por así llamarla).


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)




----------

